# Battery Placement



## Cory5129 (May 16, 2011)

Hello,
After peaking in on this website for almost a year, I finally decided to get my Jon boat modification going. I have a 2006 Lowe 1448MT that I'm now a few days into rigging the supports for the deck. I figured I would have a few questions here and there so I decided to join the club today. I have been running a Minn Kota 30 lb. transom trolling motor and had my battery in the back inside a Minn Kota power box. With the new mod, I bought a Minn Kota Edge 45 bow mount. I thinking of moving the battery to the front under the deck. I guess technically speaking it's really about 3/4 of the way to the front. Any thoughts on whether or not this would be a good move? I'd really like to know what the opinion is on battery placement. I figure it will save me some money too, since I won't need to buy any 6 AWG wire. Thanks.


----------



## Zum (May 16, 2011)

Do you run an outboard as well?
I was just thinking if you did,there may be planeing issues(to much weight forward),maybe not though.
Battery might pound around abit,in waves going WOT;may have to strap it in better.
Lots of boats have them up there..


----------



## Cory5129 (May 16, 2011)

Yes, I have a 20hp Honda 4 stroke. My boat has always been real high in the front with the motor, battery and gas tank in the rear. I'm sure having the deck will help with that, but I'm still thinking about where to put the battery. I guess my whole point of moving the battery was to avoid having to buy $40 worth of 6 AWG wire. Also, the Minn Kota Edge up front will pull the bow down too. I Hadn't really thought about that until you mentioned the waves bumping stuff around. Maybe the smart thing would be to just order the 6 AWG and leave the battery in the rear.


----------



## dr_beerman (May 16, 2011)

I'd put it up front and save the money...imho...I think the weight will help bring the bow down a bit (but not much). I am moving mine to the back but that's only because of the addition of an onboard charger.


----------



## bill (May 16, 2011)

if you are standing in front running trolling motor,and are alone you will be happy to have battery in the back.in rough water you will be will happy.


----------



## Cory5129 (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. After much debate, I decided to leave the battery in the back and buy the 6 AWG wire. Got it for $1.24 per foot with free shipping from https://shop.genuinedealz.com/Marine%20Grade%20Wire/Marine%20Battery%20Cable/6%20AWG%20Battery%20Cable%20UL/?sck=14560242

I think you guys are right about keeping the weight in the back and not worrying about have the battery banging around up front. Plus it will be a neater install job by keeping my battery closer to the switches and fuses. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## bAcKpAiN (May 18, 2011)

I am a little late to the party here but one thing I noticed when moving the batteries back to the stern was the reduced tongue weight. I pul mine with a minivan and having the batteries in the back took a huge load off of the van's suspension.


----------



## Cory5129 (May 18, 2011)

I'm pulling a 14' Lowe 1448MT with a Ford F250, so weight on the tongue really isn't an issue for me. I do appreciate all the comments though. I'm going to wire it for the back of the boat and see how the weight plays out with the new decks. I may put it up front once just to see how it handles. One other thing I never used that I'm planning on using is my live well, which is in the center of the boat. If I mount the battery up front, it will be just ahead of the well. I'm thinking with storage up front, plus the battery, plus the full live well, the new deck and new bow mount trolling motor, it's going to be a little too much up front. I only run a Honda 20hp four stroke, so I don't want to get in a weight distribution issue where I can't get up to speed and on plane.


----------

